# hollow interior doors



## kathydal (May 31, 2011)

I recently hired someone to fininsh putting in the cheap $19.00 six panel hollow doors(4) in a vacation home. I just got a call saying home depot no longer makes 78inch hollow doors only 80 inch. My husband installed one door last yr and we got the door from home depot. The handy man insists that he cannot install the 80 inch door because he can't cut an inch off of each end. Help. He is installing the door only. It is not a prehung door


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to the forum kathydal.

You can cut down a hollow door. You must than also cut and install a plug into the bottom of the door.


----------



## kathydal (May 31, 2011)

Shouldn't the handyman know that. What is a plug?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

The plug he is refeering to is a wood filler cut to fit inside the hollow door. There is a solid piece around the perimiter of the door. If you cout it shorter, the remainin end will be hollow and need filled with this "plug". It isn't something you buy, it is just cut from a scrap of wood. Yes, a true handyman should know this.


----------



## kathydal (May 31, 2011)

I just got in touch with my "handyman" and he is refusing to do this. He has already taken down my old doors and he just assumed that the old door were 80inches. now I have no doors in the bathroom or bedrooms and he said 78 inch doors are going to take 7 days to come in. He was suppose to do this job in 4-6 hours today. I wanted to surprose my husband with these already hung now....my hubbie is going to blow a gasket!!!! Other home depot have the 78 inch put will nt ship to shore.
any suggestions?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If your handyman says he can’t do it then don’t try to talk him into it, he’ll probably mess it up.

You really only have two choices here. Wait for the doors or find a new handyman.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I need to add, since your talking about 4 six panel doors you should probably wait for the new ones. Yes you can successfully cut hollow doors but that wouldn’t be my first choice.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 15, 2011)

Why is everybody always in a hurry?
Everybody wants everything done fast. :no:

And why did you hire a handyman?

Should have found a craftsman.
And guess what?
He would have measured the doors before he did anything else.
And you wouldn't be in this mess now.

Just be patient and wait for the doors to come in.
Otherwise, you may have a real mess on your hands. :whistling2:

Still have to have them installed, though.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

I wouldn't trust an install like that to a guy who won't cut the bottoms off. Those doors can be cut and replugged in about 15-20 minutes a door. Maybe he missed it when bidding the job and didn't want to work for an hour or two for free.

If he would have quoted you another 100 bucks, would he still have gotten the job?


----------



## jason.r (May 20, 2011)

Hollow interior doors are inexpensive, but you are also getting what you paid for. These doors can be a pain to work with especially since you have a non-standard height. I know that Lowe's carries pine interior doors for about $20 more per door - and that's still cheap, but they are much more modifiable due to their solid construction. This would be ideal for modifications. 

Take them back to the store and get your money back to buy some solid construction door and then have your contractor work them - I promise it will go a lot smoother.

Jason


----------

